# P cambridgei bite......ouch!!



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I was feeding my P cambridgei juvi's this afternoon. I had just removed the lid on the last tub to drop in a cricket when my mobile began to ring and and vibrate across the table next to me. In the split second my attention was on the mobile the cambridgei had launched itself from the bottom of the tub and onto my left hand. Before i could react it had nailed me between the knuckle's of my index and middle finger. I managed to get it back in the tub pretty quickly during which time it had another couple of unsuccessful attempts to bite me again. I must admit for a little spider it packed quite a punch and the bite area stung like hell for some time. It then turned to an itchy burn and there was a strange spongy feeling when i moved the fingers either side of the bite. It had all faded down in a couple of hours and now six hours later all there is just a little itchyness around the bite area.

Maybe i'm getting too old for this. :blush:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ouch! where is the pic lol :2thumb:


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow !! I always wondered if these guys would bite. Best be careful round my girl so !! Glad your feeling OK. Welcome to the "I've been tagged by a T" club.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paulie B said:


> Glad your feeling OK. Welcome to the "I've been tagged by a T" club.


Cheers. Unfortunately i'm not a bite virgin. I got bitten by my adult T blondi about 9 months ago. Didn't hurt half as much a the P cambridgei bite.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

nasty, got b annoying gettin bit there! and ur never too old!!! :lol2:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

sage999 said:


> Cheers. Unfortunately i'm not a bite virgin. I got bitten by my adult T blondi about 9 months ago. Didn't hurt half as much a the P cambridgei bite.


Noted, p Cambrdgei no no no T Blondi pick it up. :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

118-118 said:


> Noted, p Cambrdgei no no no T Blondi pick it up. :lol2:


More painful after affects VS 1" fangs....equals dont try and pick up either :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I did read somewhere that P.Cambridgei venom targets the same part of the body as Capsasin (sp) (the hot part of chilli's) .


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

sounds nasty, no bite pics? pffff lol


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> sounds nasty, no bite pics? pffff lol


Honestly it really isn't worth getting out the camera for. There were only two little pricks (three if you include me for getting bitten in he first place) and these are almost invisible now. Just to let everyone know its now 18 hours since i was bitten and i have had absoltely no more effects, infact all of the pain and itchyness have completely gone.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> I did read somewhere that P.Cambridgei venom targets the same part of the body as Capsasin (sp) (the hot part of chilli's) .


Yup i believe their are three toxins called Psalmotoxins found only in this species that target the Capsaicin centers. Always wondered if the bites burn exactly like Chilies do on the tongue.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Yup i believe their are three toxins called Psalmotoxins found only in this species that target the Capsaicin centers. Always wondered if the bites burn exactly like Chilies do on the tongue.



Me too . I'll have to try hassling mine with a kebab in the new year and see if he'll bite . :lol2:


----------

